# Do you wet your dog's kibble before they eat?



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you wet your dog's kibble before they eat?

Our dog was a 1 year old rescue and he didn't eat his food for 3-4 days. I thought it was due to just adjusting. Then I followed someone's recommendations to moisten the food. My dog was not eating it any other way before. Now that he isn't eating much snacks, when I leave it dry, there is no choice.

Any advantages or disadvantages to dry versus moistening kibble with water?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

A big reason I don't like wet food is the fact it does in fact make the teeth worse. Wet food sticks to the teeth while dry food crunches and doesn't stick. That's pretty much the biggest reason I don't like it.

When you changed him over did you just buy kibble and put it down? When changing them over to a new food it has to be bit by bit and not just in one meal. That can upset the stomach and cause all different problems. 

If you want him to eat dry I would just start putting less and less water in the food making it eventually just dry kibble.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

I feed raw, but when travelling to places where it is really inconvenient I give Evo. When I give this kibble I always add water right before feeding because I feel it is important to make sure the dog is consuming plenty of water to help process the large amts. of protein without stressing the body. So in my case I see an advantage and there would certainly be one in yours if it encourages the dog to eat! 

I really don't see any disadvantages. I mean the whole 'crunchy kibble' cleans teeth thing is a total myth. (too bad, because I would love it if biscotti would work to help clean *my* teeth  ) Additionally, the water doesn't alter the components of the kibble as long as you aren't sticking in the microwave or something similar.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to wet Dakota's food back when she was a young puppy because it was easier for her to eat. As she grew though, she began to prefer it dry - and as Teddie mentioned, there are some advantages.

Have you had this dog's teeth checked at all? Is possible there is an infection or some other issue that is causing it to be painful for him to chew hard dry kibble.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

cascabel said:


> I feed raw, but when travelling to places where it is really inconvenient I give Evo. When I give this kibble I always add water right before feeding because I feel it is important to make sure the dog is consuming plenty of water to help process the large amts. of protein without stressing the body. So in my case I see an advantage and there would certainly be one in yours if it encourages the dog to eat!
> 
> I really don't see any disadvantages. I mean the whole 'crunchy kibble' cleans teeth thing is a total myth. (too bad, because I would love it if biscotti would work to help clean *my* teeth  ) Additionally, the water doesn't alter the components of the kibble as long as you aren't sticking in the microwave or something similar.


I don't know about it being a myth. I know several dogs who eat wet and have bad teeth while others on dry kibble have only a bit of tartar. Now it does have to do with health, breed, age etc, but it seems to have an effect. 

I've fed Ted raw and it is really nice and does help the teeth not including coat, etc.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I add water to my dogs kibble. I do it for water consumption and I would rather the kibble expand in their bowl then in their bellies (Great Danes and German Shepherds are very prone to bloat). 

I dont believe that eating kibble cleans their teeth, the same as I dont believe me eating dry cereal cleans mine. I brush my dogs teeth and they look great! They also get raw bones to gnaw on.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin;184486
When you changed him over did you just buy kibble and put it down? When changing them over to a new food it has to be bit by bit and not just in one meal. That can upset the stomach and cause all different problems.
.[/QUOTE said:


> I initially gave him Nature's Recipe. When he came from the Rescue, I didn't know what he ate. I have since switched him to Solid Gold HundNFlocken.
> 
> He didn't eat at the pet resort until they wet his food.
> 
> For the past 3 days, I have been giving him the food dry. It think that the dry kibble keeps his beard dry and free from stains.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We add enough water to wet all the kibble. They eat it before it gets soft...and most don't chew anyway for it to make a difference


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Yup, the wet food thing is a complete myth. What matters is that the dog is regularly chewing on things to help scrape tartar off the teeth (and brushing is a plus), and getting regular annual dental cleanings at the vet (Eevee is overdue for hers). I wet the food for both my dogs, and their teeth are both fine... and Eevee is 8 years old next month, so I've been wetting hers for a while lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to wet Snoopy's food when he was a puppy as he didn't have many teeth at all, then as he got to around 5 months old I stopped and he vomited up his first dry meal the following morning but after that he was fine and his teeth started growing in quicker.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

I add enough warm water to wet the kibble, but I don't let it set around until it's soft.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Do you wet your dog's kibble before they eat?


Never. They drink sufficient quantities of fresh water, and get fresh meat and vegetables with (the EVO) kibble on one of their two daily meals.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

If your kibble is one of the types that swell when wet then yes I would wet it before feeding so its already expanded BEFORE the dog eats it. Not all kibble swells and some more than other types. Swelling food in the gut can be one of the triggers for a dog to "bloat". Being a life threatening and surgically necessary procedure its worth to avoid the kibble swelling within the gut. By wetting the kibble ahead of time, the food is already as swolling as it will get when the dog eats it. 
As far as teeth toy and such will hel with that. Dogs are not really chewers but rather more "gulpers". Also chewing kibble with little dogs over time the kibble is scraping the enemal off the teeth. I read a study that the harder kibbles with toy dogs the scraping of the kibble did more damage to their little teeth enemal than anything. Anyway- that debate continues.. 
You can do one of two things- wet the food.. Or pull a " tough love"- not give in and not wet it. A dog is not going to starve themselves. Its just up to you. The only other thing I can think of is maybe the dog has a problem with their mouth and it hurts to eat to the dry food. That question of course can be solved by a trip to the vet..


----------

